
Website has unemployed profs writing students' essays - edtechdev
http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/we-make-your-papers-go-away-website-has-unemployed-profs-writing-students-essays
======
ddebernardy
> It just seems to hinder the academic process. The focus should be on
> acquiring skills, not trying to get an easy A.

If the focus really is on acquiring skills, grade onsite tests and
participation instead of take-home papers.

